
Ask HN: How do you follow the latest research papers in a certain field? - vagab0nd
I want to be informed of the most recent research papers in some broad field (say AI, or particle physics). More specific sub-category is also fine. However, I don&#x27;t want to get notified about every single paper, but preferably only the high impact ones.<p>Tried Google Scholar Alerts. It only supports keywords or author and gives me an unsorted list of papers. But what I really want is a list sorted by say citation, which is not supported.<p>Any tools or websites you find helpful to follow the latest developments?
======
Whirl
I’m pretty sure the way people in my field (physics) do this is by reading
deeply enough that they

A) recognize the names of authors that do good work B) Develop intuition about
which results are probably BS and which results are likely to last.

They end up seeing notifications for most new pre-prints, but have built up
good enough filtering heuristics that skimming through the paper can inform
them whether to read more closely or pass.

If you want to keep up with very recent papers, citations aren’t likely to be
much help. You’ll be 6 - 12 months behind if you’re not reading pre-prints (in
Physics, at least).

------
dewarrn1
I would be interested to know what others use. I have found that following
other scientists on Twitter (i.e., crowdsourcing) is surprisingly effective.

